# Changelog for the Personality Café Forum



## vanWinchester

Enjoy it. Who knows how long it will last. =P

*Changelog*
*~ [Change]* Restocked the Diamonds in the Café-Shop
*~ [Change]* Birthday-Awards in "Personality Cafe Is A Year Old!" (A-Thread)


*Coming Up*
*~ [Fix]* Award-Page (S&S Thread)
*~ [Fix / Change]* Dating Section (S&S Thread)
*~ [Change / Add]* Some Award-Graphics will be replaced and probably some new Awards added (A-Thread)
*~ [Add]* More Café-Shop Items 
*~ [Add] *A wiki type section for useful articles (A-Thread)
*~ [Add] *Contests / Competition (S&S Thread) (A-Thread)


----------



## vanWinchester

*Changelog*
*~ [Add]* More Café-Shop Items

The new categories are: 
~ *Accessories*
~ *Charms and Specials*
~ *Collectibles*
~ *Toys and Games*
~ *Food*
~ *PersonalityCafe Specials

*Also, the*Romantic Items*-section got updated quite a bit for your enjoyment. I hope you have fun. 

As always, if you have any questions, feel free to ask. There is already a thread about the Café Shop Items in the Support & Suggestion area. 
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/7809-cafe-shop.html


----------

